# 24



## In the Kitchen (Jan 5, 2005)

Anybody watch this on tv with Keifer Sutherland?  Starting again January 9.  Really keeps me on the edge the whole hour.  Comments?


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 5, 2005)

His father has been a favorite of my for years and years.  I have watched it a couuple of times bacause he does remind me a little of his father and he is an excellent actor.  I saw the posting earlier and do plan to watch on Jan 9.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 5, 2005)

My co-worker LOVES that show. He is glued to the TV from what he tells me.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks for making me feel like someone agrees with me.  Only people who seem to like it around here is my son's friends.  The gals I talk to like Desparate Housewives whichi I can't get excited about. Guess it proves we aren't alike!  I am looking forward to it.  Keifer is like his father I agree.  I always liked his dad too.


----------



## Lugaru (Jan 5, 2005)

I love the show to death, me and Cat used to watch it every week over a few beers and thai food. What I love is that it's a show that presents a painfully honest world view... that there's no "black and white" when it comes to good and evil. 

I mean the main character played by Keifer is simultaneosly one of the greatest villains and heros of all times, balancing out as a very brave yet ruthless antihero. The show's aditional characters are also great and have a lot of life in them, from President Palmer to Keifers pretty boy partner. 

norgeskog: I love his dad and I can watch Mash back to back without it annoying me. I would love to see Donald make a cameo in 24... despite being a great "comedic" actor when he put's a straight face he's one of the scariest guys out there. Keifer is a worker much like his dad, he is an actor that will do any thing from purely voice roles (phone booth, armitage 3) to Television and every thing in between. Besides he also playes a real good Lon Chaney type character in Dark city which is for me one of my favorite on screen characters.


----------



## Alix (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm hooked on 24. I am totally intrigued that he seems to have a new love interest!!


----------



## spryte (Jan 5, 2005)

I NEVER miss an episode... I was soooooo excited watching previews tonight!!   I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Total edge of your seat... adreneline pumping action every episode!!

Woohooooo   I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erik (Jan 5, 2005)

We always get messed up on the schedule of the show. Right now we are watching Season 3, to get ready for the premiere for Season 4. 

I love Netflix!!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 5, 2005)

Kiefer Sutherland is going to be on Dave Letterman show tonite.  Guess he is trying to promote the new season.  When I saw him last on the show, he wasn't the kind that seemed to joke very much.  Seems very serious.  I am so happy you all enjoy it the way I do.  I just don't know why it didn't get any attention at any of the award shows last year.  I was so impressed of the plot in supposedly 24 hours?  I used to like X-Files too.  Since they are gone I am hooked on 24.  Anybody like Law and Order: Criminal Intent.  The main guy in there impresses me as someone who has the kind of mind the criminal does.  The way he thinks and analyses the subjects sometimes make me laugh.  There are some good shows on tv.  Since we got Tivo, no commercials!!!!!! I used to fall asleep during them there were so many.  Same reason about car radio, commercials. At least the Super Bowl has commercials that hold my attention.


----------



## Lugaru (Jan 6, 2005)

For me when it first was announced I was put off by the concept as there was a (brief!) real time trend including movies filmed in "real time" (the entire plot took place over an hour and a half for example, using multiple cameras to show more than one event at once), video games in real time (night and day would happen according to your pc's clock) and even cd's (cd's recorded in one take as if they where a concert). 

Then I finally caught a random episode of 24... it was violent, it was poetic and it was dead serious high stakes stuff. 

I missed really few since then.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 6, 2005)

Lugaru, so glad you feel the way I do.  I rarely miss the show unless someone forgets to record them, like me.  I don't watch tv too often only when something really has good characters and I think he is one of the best.  Did you see him in the one movie with Julia Roberts something about flatline?  Where they died for few seconds and came back?


----------



## bienallo (Jan 7, 2005)

Interesting comments on Sutherland.  Are any of you aware that his grandmother is Shirley Douglas, a very well known and highly respected Canadian actress.  As well, her father, Tommy Douglas, was the man responsible for getting Canadians our Medicare system.  Quite a family.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 7, 2005)

DId anyone see The View this morning?  Kiefer was one of their guests and it was a great interview.  He is a very charming guy, like his father.  He was promoting, of course, the new season we are all going to watch.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 7, 2005)

bienallo said:
			
		

> Interesting comments on Sutherland.  Are any of you aware that his grandmother is Shirley Douglas, a very well known and highly respected Canadian actress.  As well, her father, Tommy Douglas, was the man responsible for getting Canadians our Medicare system.  Quite a family.



I bet the Canadian Medicare system is in better shape than ours.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 7, 2005)

norgeskog, he really is in the right show isn't he?  This sounds so interesting that his own family has made some difference in our society.  He is extremely intense in his mannerism no matter when I see him.  Very serious.  This show 24 is on on Sunday and Monday for 2 hours each?  Did I get that right?  I wish him the best and I did hear he got some kind of award for the show which I was happy to hear.  He doesn't look like he is a very big guy.  Who cares just point of interest.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 7, 2005)

norgeskog, he really is in the right show isn't he?  This sounds so interesting that his own family has made some difference in our society.  He is extremely intense in his mannerism no matter when I see him.  Very serious.  This show 24 is on on Sunday and Monday for 2 hours each?  Did I get that right?  I wish him the best and I did hear he got some kind of award for the show which I was happy to hear.  He doesn't look like he is a very big guy.  Who cares just point of interest.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 7, 2005)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> norgeskog, he really is in the right show isn't he?  This sounds so interesting that his own family has made some difference in our society.  He is extremely intense in his mannerism no matter when I see him.  Very serious.  This show 24 is on on Sunday and Monday for 2 hours each?  Did I get that right?  I wish him the best and I did hear he got some kind of award for the show which I was happy to hear.  He doesn't look like he is a very big guy.  Who cares just point of interest.



It is on sunday, but I think the monday one is reruns or repeat.  Do not know for certain.   He has received two tv awards for the show.  He is about as tall as his father, I believe.


----------



## spryte (Jan 7, 2005)

Sunday and Monday are both all new episodes.  They don't show reruns of 24.


----------



## spryte (Jan 7, 2005)

The only main character returning from last season is Jack Bauer.   I'm not very excited about that.  I liked the chemistry & history with the characters in all the previous seasons.  The previews still look action packed, so I still can't wait.  But I'm very curious about this season.


----------



## bienallo (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi everyone and a Happy New Year to you all.   Yesterday I posted a response regarding the Sutherlands and later couldn't find it - vanished into thin air!  Anyway, I wanted to ask if anyone is aware that Keifer's mother, Shirley Douglas,  is a well known, superbly talented and highly respected Canadian actress.  As well, her father, Tommy Douglas was completely responsible for getting us Canadians our Medicare system.  A very talented family.


----------



## bienallo (Jan 8, 2005)

Sorry all, I see that I was posted after all.  So embarassing!  Never mind, now we all know what good stock young Keifer comes from.


----------



## Alix (Jan 8, 2005)

bienallo said:
			
		

> Hi everyone and a Happy New Year to you all.   Yesterday I posted a response regarding the Sutherlands and later couldn't find it - vanished into thin air!  Anyway, I wanted to ask if anyone is aware that Keifer's mother, Shirley Douglas,  is a well known, superbly talented and highly respected Canadian actress.  As well, her father, Tommy Douglas was completely responsible for getting us Canadians our Medicare system.  A very talented family.



Hi bienallo, your previous comment is above this one. Sometimes it takes a few seconds to load the pages. 

And as a Canadian, I am very well aware of what Tommy Douglas did for our Health Care. He did lots more, but we aren't to talk politics here. Darn!


----------



## spryte (Jan 9, 2005)

4 hours 4 minutes!!!!


----------



## spryte (Jan 9, 2005)

tick tock tick tock


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 9, 2005)

OMG what time is it on??? I always watch Cold Case at 8-9.  Guess I will have to miss it, bummer.   Guess I can catch Cold Case in summer re-runs.  You guys got me psyhed into watching 24. thanks.


----------



## spryte (Jan 9, 2005)

19 minutes

tick tock tick tock


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 9, 2005)

I hear everyone DIES!!!!!!!     (evil laugh......)


----------



## spryte (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh lots of people will die!  It's that kinda show!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 9, 2005)

hee hee hee.... this show is GREAT!    Im watching the 2nd hour. This woman better let Jack do his thing!


----------



## Lugaru (Jan 9, 2005)

Does any one want to post or PM me some heavy spoilers? My roomate loant out the antena without me knowing so I ended up missing the whole show.


----------



## spryte (Jan 10, 2005)

Here's the episode guide for the two episodes you missed last night.  You will find tonight's episodes there after they air.   They were really good.... I LOVE that show!!!

There's just nothing like Jack interrogating someone!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 10, 2005)

As usual, this episode left me hanging. They have Jack's secretary back only one I recognized.  Must have drawn lot of comments for her to be back.  I don't recognize anyone else, you? Just love the way he takes command of the action, always goes over someone's head.  Don't we wish we could all do that?  Only on 2 hours and seems like so many commercials.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 10, 2005)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!    Whats gonna happen next? He is holding up the gas station!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 11, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI-Took the words right out of my mouth!  Doesn't look like Haller and his daughter are going to come out of this, much less Andrew.  What about Baris and his mom?  Wouldn't you have shot her?  Seems like Jack would do something drastic to have his way?  I thought he was going to shoot the cop.  I am on the edge of my seat with this one.  When is the next show, Sunday or Monday?  Is it wrong to look forward to a show like this?  I am addicted and can't wait for it to continue.  The cops having him laying on the road surrounded, he can't get out of there.


----------



## spryte (Jan 11, 2005)

Regular time is Monday nights at 9pm.   I think the cops will take Jack into custody long enough to find out he works for CTU, but now Driscoll & that other guy KNOW Jack is right... he's also the closest agent to the hostile.  Driscoll will reluctently have him released.   OK... that's my guess!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 11, 2005)

I hope it doesnt interfere with " Las Vegas" on NBC! I have to watch my Vanessa Marcil!!!!! God she is HOT!


----------



## spryte (Jan 12, 2005)

Well... she IS hot... but does she blow up stuff and shoot terrorists??


----------



## bienallo (Jan 12, 2005)

My goodness, my comment on the Sutherland/Douglas family was simply an observation about that successful family as a whole - NOT a political comment.  I do believe I'm out of this chat - too much paranoia.  Betcha this won't be posted!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 12, 2005)

bienallo said:
			
		

> My goodness, my comment on the Sutherland/Douglas family was simply an observation about that successful family as a whole - NOT a political comment.  I do believe I'm out of this chat - too much paranoia.  Betcha this won't be posted!



Surprise!  You're here.  What's this about political?  I thought we were commenting on the show'24'?  If you know some details about the individuals that isn't wrong.  They do that on tv all the time and they aren't supporting anyone.  Everybody likes to know as much as they can.  spryte, you probably got it figured out.  spryte, this is such a good show I don't understand how they do it!  Who is that guy Edgar?  He really adds something to the show.  It makes me upset about killing that young girl.  That's how life plays out sometime.  You don't know why people aren't found much less murdered.  Do you think there is such a place like CTU?  I don't know if people could live under that much stress.  Just watching this makes me worn out.  No wonder I don't sleep.  Who knows whose watching me?


----------



## Alix (Jan 12, 2005)

bienallo said:
			
		

> My goodness, my comment on the Sutherland/Douglas family was simply an observation about that successful family as a whole - NOT a political comment.  I do believe I'm out of this chat - too much paranoia.  Betcha this won't be posted!



bienallo, I was referring to myself, not you when I said we weren't to talk politics. I was inferring that I would like to rattle off chapter and verse about how wonderful they are. My apologies that you did not understand, I did not make my statement clear enough. It was also supposed to be a bit tongue in cheek as I don't really think Canadian politics would be as hot a topic as US. 

Back to 24...CAN'T WAIT TIL MONDAY!!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 12, 2005)

Alix, happy to hear you like the show.  Whenever I watch it I have to watch by myself.  No one wants to get involved in it.  So to know that I have others watching reassures me that I can get caught up if I have to miss and episode.  Talk about paranoid!  That is what I am.  Trying to get over many things.  Thanks for your patience.

Treat people as if they were what they ought to be and you help them to become what they are capable of being."

This caption is one my minister sent to me.


----------



## spryte (Jan 12, 2005)

I like Edgar.  I think he's way smarter than he seems.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 12, 2005)

spryte, you're probably right.  Those kind always fool you.  Tell me what you think of his looks personally?  I will tell you why I ask later.


----------



## spryte (Jan 13, 2005)

Hmmm.... he looks familiar.. but I don't know why.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 13, 2005)

To me he looks like someone who lives next door to me.  I am afraid of him too.  Can't really tell what he is thinking because he doesn't say anything.  Only walks around at night and we don't have any street lights.  i don't understand why.  That is the first thing I thought of when I saw him. He does add something to the show.


----------



## Alix (Jan 13, 2005)

spryte said:
			
		

> I like Edgar.  I think he's way smarter than he seems.



I'm with you on that one. I think he is going to be a major player.

What is with Driscoll? She looks to be pretty complex. I can't decide if she is just doing the power struggle thing with Jack or whether she has baddie potential.


----------



## SandyKK (Jan 16, 2005)

After the first three hours in this new episode, how can you not watch it?


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 16, 2005)

I loved it, plan to catch it tonight.


----------



## spryte (Jan 16, 2005)

It's regular time is Monday nights at 9pm.


----------



## spryte (Jan 17, 2005)

New 24 tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spryte (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok.... now I think Heller will die trying to save his daughter.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 24, 2005)

spryte said:
			
		

> Ok.... now I think Heller will die trying to save his daughter.



I cheated and just saw the previews for tonite.  Jack Bauer has them out of the place they were holding him and was telling this Heller to make a run for it.  I just don't like it that it is only for 1 hour.  Goes too fast.  I think the young kid whose mother poisoned his girlfriend will get murdered by her son.  I wouldn't blame him.  What kind of people are they?  Gave me the creeps when her cell phone went off and the girl's mother heard it.  They sure have some good writers.  Only few hours till 24.  Hope you still watch it.


----------



## spryte (Jan 25, 2005)

OMG... It was sooooooooooooo good last night!!!!  I don't like that it's only an hour either!!  It goes by so fast!  I can't wait until next week!!!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 25, 2005)

spryte, I have been staying up waaay past my bedtime to watch this, and it's all your fault!

Actually, InTheKitchen has to get most of the "blame", but you both convinced me to check this show out.


----------



## spryte (Jan 25, 2005)

I can't get enough of it!!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 25, 2005)

Isn't it great?  Sure takes some of the worry out of my life.  I have something to think about what will happen next?  I sure am happy you both are feeling the same way I do.  Since I claim the tv for one hour on Monday, they have started watching it.  Trouble is, they ask questions about why this and what about that?  I want to concentrate.  If you get up to do something during commercial the clock starts ticking.  Never suspected her to be in on this>  Forgot her name.  Thought maybe her exhusband was involved.  They all act so guilty.  Except for Edgar. I think you can trust him.  Do you think Chloe is off the show?  She was starting to grow on me for her intelligence.


----------



## Dove (Jan 25, 2005)

*Started to watch it for the first time but for some reason Paul asked me to turn it off...???I am thinking that the older he gets the memories of what went down in  Korea and Nam are bothering him now..before he was able to handle it , never said much when we watched "war" movies except to pick them apart..like.."they don't bunch up like that..that will get them all killed "etc. now he prefers not to watch them. I turned it on when whoever was breaking into where ever to reach the captives.*


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 25, 2005)

24 was awesomely awesome on Sunday.  I guess I am hooked, it is really a great show.


----------



## spryte (Jan 25, 2005)

Ahhh.... MaryAnn.... I thought she was up to something... but had NO clue she was in on it!!!  I think Edgar is trustworthy too... I hope Chloe's not out.  Maybe Jack can get her back since he's back for this crisis.    And what about Beruz (sp?) .   I wonder what he's gonna do next week.  Or if his mom will find out about his dad!


----------



## spryte (Jan 28, 2005)

3 days from now.... new 24!!!!


----------



## spryte (Jan 31, 2005)

Another adreneline pumping episode of 24 tonight at 9pm on Fox!!!


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 31, 2005)

thanks for reminding me, I love that show.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 31, 2005)

We all got our snacks ready?  Trouble is,when I think I can get back in time after commercials, they are counting down again.  That drives me absolutely crazy is that drumbeat.  Then when they say something so quick and I thought I missed it.  I think I am going to tape it and see it again.  Jack is nice to look at anyway.  I also liked the president last year, did you see him?  Wow, that was a good 24.  Hope Chloe comes back.  Guess one gets attached to the characters.  I did that with Frasier too.  Wishing you all no interferrence. and less commercials.  I am happy they review from week before.  Good idea.  Edgar is really interesting too.  My family wants to know why all the eye contact.  Like watching old movies with no sound.


----------



## Ardge (Feb 1, 2005)

Did anyone else scream out loud when Tony Almeida came to Jack's rescue?  I always dug Tony.  This gives me hope I am gonna see Michelle sontime soon as well!  Now THAT'S a fine looking lady!

24 RULES!!!!!!

I think I might get a 24 tattoo.



RJ


----------



## spryte (Feb 1, 2005)

OMG jumped up and yelled here too!!!  I can't wait until next week!!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 1, 2005)

I was shocked! SHOCKED!!!! He was one of the good ones.  I just made comment about previous 24 and look who shows up?  This show really has made history for me.  So exciting.  Keeps your mind moving.  Wonder if Haller's kid is going to give trouble?  Trust him?  Wasn't Edgar amazing?  What is the reason for Driscoll's daughter?  Why is she in on this?  Kill time? Think Jack's girl will get him? Naw, the husband will do something.  Questions? Questions? Love it Love it Love IT!!! Keeps my mnd off less interesting problems.  Glad to see I have company.  Maybe then it will remain on for years to come.  Ho HO HO


----------



## spryte (Feb 1, 2005)

They have to get Paul Raines out of CTU... I think he's going to do something.... he seems to be getting a little insane!  MaryAnn framed that other girl!!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 1, 2005)

Yea, how come he gets to stick around there so long?  He just seems to aggravate everybody.  Imagine how Jack Bauer must feel!  I am so thankful they got out of that situation before the show ended.  I agree he is going to do something stupid.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 7, 2005)

Are we ready?  I am.  See you there.


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 7, 2005)

I have 24 marked for a reminder through my cable box.  Cannot miss it.  Do not know about snacks, but a glass of wine would be in order.  But these are such 'on-the-edge-of-your-seat- scenes, perhaps the cognac should be poured.  Guess we will all be bonding tonite with 24.  We can compare notes tomorrow.


----------



## spryte (Feb 7, 2005)

I have one Mike's Hard Cranberry Lemonade left and I'm saving it for 24!


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 7, 2005)

spryte said:
			
		

> I have one Mike's Hard Cranberry Lemonade left and I'm saving it for 24!



Is that stuff really good?  I have never had one, but I have only seen the plain hard lemonade,


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 7, 2005)

As long as it helps you get through the hour.  That's all only one hour!  Hold my breath almost whole time. I wouldn't deny anybody anything as long as they get to watch it.  Such an exciting show.  Just love it.


----------



## spryte (Feb 7, 2005)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> spryte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE it!! I like the lime too, and if you add a shot of tequila to the Mike's Limeade, you get a Hard Margarita!  Yum!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 8, 2005)

Do you believe this?  I thought everything was going to be over and the guy gets shot.  Now I am on edge again.  Wasn't Edgar incredible!  You knew he was going to make a difference.  Keep your intuition about people. It will not let you down.  I like Haller and the role he plays.  Acts like real politician. What about the girlfriend?  Workds in a bar.  She has chance to reveal something to customer who will wind up being enemy of US. Also what did you think of announcement Jack Bauer made?  That surprised me.  Even our own newspaper has editorial about 24.  We aren't the only ones watching.


----------



## spryte (Feb 8, 2005)

Way to go Edgar!!! Poor Sarah... if MaryAnn survives, it would be cool if Sarah could take over Erik's job for a little while!!  I think Dena will help CTU in exchange for Barooz's freedom.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 8, 2005)

Happy to read your comments.  Maybe they may hire you nest year to write the script.  You have been pretty close to knowing what will happen.  I think I am so involved I don't trust anybody.  What about Tony's girlfriend?  She just didn't come on the show to let Jack know Tony was having girlfriend.  I don't trust her at all.  Hope Tony doesn't get killed for helping Jack.


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 8, 2005)

spryte said:
			
		

> norgeskog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that sounds good spryte.  The next time I get beer, I will get hard lemonade instead.


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 12, 2005)

Coming up again Monday, cannot miss it.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 12, 2005)

Are WE all ready?  I am!  Don't like to see it end. No one could keep up at this pace all year.  You think?


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 12, 2005)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Are WE all ready?  I am!  Don't like to see it end. No one could keep up at this pace all year.  You think?



They did last year.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 12, 2005)

norgeskog, this is supposedly a 24 hour day, right? Do you think they could have show like this that would be 365 days?  I just think it is so unique that they got the show '24'.  Maybe some people have lives that they feel are like this, times I do but it wears me out just getting through one hour of the program!  Affect you the same way?  I am glad you are feeling the same thing I am.  One thing, for sure our adrenalin is ALIVE! ALIVE! ALIVE! Way I like it.  Let's get on with it.  I'm ready.


----------



## spryte (Feb 12, 2005)

wooohooooo.... I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 13, 2005)

Well, my fire has gone out!  Son #1 has the whole set apart trying to put some kind of computer thing in to record and he said he is 'stuck'.  Tells me that is what happens when you want to save money.  I don't think he knows how crazy I am about missing just one of these episodes.  Never the same when someone tells  you what happened.  I like to have the excitement myself.  Am I selfish?  Well, the whole room is mess and he has been on it all day.  Better keep quiet hope and pray he knows how to fix it.  Experience!  Just thought I'd let you appreciate your entertainment and exictement little more.  You could be here.


----------



## spryte (Feb 14, 2005)

YIKES!!!!!   I'm wishing you a speedy repair... or a quick trip to Best Buy!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 14, 2005)

spryte said:
			
		

> YIKES!!!!!   I'm wishing you a speedy repair... or a quick trip to Best Buy!!



They say that life gives us lessons!  You think my lesson here is to not get hooked on something so small as a tv program?  I can't figure it.  There is a message but what?  I have tv parts laying all over the floor.  Has to be done when he gets home and I am thinking 24, 24, 24.  Appropriate isn't it?  Hope it has you on the edge of your seat.  Just be thankful your tv works. I surely don't want you to miss it.  Thanks for the good wishes.  I feel left out right now.


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 14, 2005)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> norgeskog, this is supposedly a 24 hour day, right? Do you think they could have show like this that would be 365 days?  I just think it is so unique that they got the show '24'.  Maybe some people have lives that they feel are like this, times I do but it wears me out just getting through one hour of the program!  Affect you the same way?  I am glad you are feeling the same thing I am.  One thing, for sure our adrenalin is ALIVE! ALIVE! ALIVE! Way I like it.  Let's get on with it.  I'm ready.



ITK, the program, strangely enough, is for a period of one hour, which is baffling.  Perhaps each year covers 24 hours.  The program begins with a time period, 07:00 hours to 08:00 hours.......unless I looked at it wrong.  I will check it out tonight.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 14, 2005)

Lucky you! I will be thinking of you all. Enjoy. Why the tv gets worked on  on my favorite program, I won't understand.


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 14, 2005)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Lucky you! I will be thinking of you all. Enjoy. Why the tv gets worked on  on my favorite program, I won't understand.



you will catch up, serials are always referring to former episodes.


----------



## spryte (Feb 14, 2005)

OMG... I LOVE that show!!!!  I can't wait until next week!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 15, 2005)

It seems there are a plethera of 24ers here.


----------



## Alix (Feb 15, 2005)

The show takes place over the period of 24hours. Therefore, 24 episodes. Does that make sense?

ITK, do you want us to talk about what happened or let it be a surprise to you?


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 16, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> The show takes place over the period of 24hours. Therefore, 24 episodes. Does that make sense?
> 
> ITK, do you want us to talk about what happened or let it be a surprise to you?



Alix, aren't you thoughtful? Thanks.  I don't want to take up your time if you could do it within reason I would be grateful.  I know they have short senario of what happened hour before but if you could clue me in would be better.  The thing goes so fast anyway.  Good thing, causes you to try to think of what is happening next.  I am high strung individual anyway.  Guess that is why the show is so appealing to me.  Must be majority cause it is popular.  

Is it true there are 24 episodes?  Isn't that strange seems like only 10  Again my point is goes fast.  When you STOP to think about time it does go fast.  Couldn't believe it when you wrote it.  24 episodes well I don't even know which one they are on.  Do you?


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 21, 2005)

What happens tonite?  I got the tv and get to watch 24!  I am so excited.  Since I missed it last week only hope electricity doesn't go out.  I am fortunate to have Tivo.  Do any of you have it?  That is where I get to bypass the commercials.  I used to fall asleep during the commercials and miss the end of the show.  My family must have gotten tired of me complaining that they got this Tivo.  Truly a blessing.  If only my mother could have had this.  Knowing how bad she felt about them I know she would be happy that I don't have to watch them.  Don't even like them on the radio.  I listen to that most of the day.  Tv only on in evening.  Except for noon news and special preacher I listen to.  Just think if they would make this into movie?  Wonder how that would be?  I missed seeing Jack last week.  He is amazing.


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 21, 2005)

I shall be glued to the idiot box tonight, even will shut off the cell phone.  However, may not be a good idea, my daughter and her fiance watch it as well and they call me at every intermission to discuss it.  Guess they should come over and watch it together.  

In case anyone is interested, American Idol is on just before it, three times this week with the guys competing against eachother, tomorrow the girls compete against eachother and on Wednesday they announce 4 or 6 who will be leaving.


----------



## spryte (Feb 21, 2005)

Woohoo!!! I can't wait!!  I'm sure the electricity is still there!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 22, 2005)

Whew!  This was close.  It looked like Jack had his match with Baros father.  Then the mother messes up and said she doesn't know where the reactors are!  What a bunch of liars.  I even had doubts about Edgar but his mother passed away.  Do you think Mike will get it? Isn't he the guy with Mary Ann?  Surprised they never shot him with Mary Ann.  She isn't still alive, is she?  Leave you hanging at such critical moments.  Jack must have really been hanging upside down cause his veins were showing in his face.  Surprised me they let him down.  I sure like Tony.  Hope he doesn't get  shot.  What do you think of Jack's girlfriend?  I sure like the way they focus on the eyes.  People don't normally look that way everyday.  Kind of funny.


----------



## Alix (Feb 22, 2005)

I think MaryAnn is dead. She was sort of glazed in that last shot. OMG what will happen to poor Curtis???


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 23, 2005)

Curtis, is that the guy who was with Mary Ann when they shot her?  I am so worried about what's next that names are forgotten.  I do remember Edgar.  What is Jack's girlfriend's name?  Don't you think Tony's girlfriend will do something to mess something up?  She works in a bar.  Have t o remember all these small details.  Jack looks like a little guy doesn't he? His dad seemed so much taller.  Or is that my tv?


----------



## Alix (Feb 23, 2005)

Yes Curtis is the guy who was with MaryAnn. Audrey is Jack's girlfriend. And I think Tony is the perfect brooding hero. I am hoping at some point they bring Michelle (his ex wife) back into the show. 

I think Keifer is 5 ft 10 inches, so not really short, just average.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 23, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Yes Curtis is the guy who was with MaryAnn. Audrey is Jack's girlfriend. And I think Tony is the perfect brooding hero. I am hoping at some point they bring Michelle (his ex wife) back into the show.
> 
> I think Keifer is 5 ft 10 inches, so not really short, just average.


Glad you know all these details.  There are too many for me.  I remember Tony's wife and thought she was really good for the part.  I don't care for Driscoll, at all.  Hope that's her name.  ONe who is in charge.  Strikes me as being cold person.


----------



## Alix (Feb 23, 2005)

She is like an iceberg. 75% of her is underwater. She is going to be interesting to watch. I liked how they humanized her with the daughter who is bipolar.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 23, 2005)

It is different, isn't it?  Glad you and I get the same impression.  You often wonder about your gender nowadays.  I even have doubts when I try clothes on in the store.  Never know if other women are real or not.  AS long as I can close the door, I don't care who is in the other dressing room.  That is their business.


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 28, 2005)

Do not forget 24 tonight, cannot wait, love that show.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 1, 2005)

I saw it.  Now what?  Do you think Tony will get shot?  Is Curtis still around?  Mary Anne is gone.  Will Audrey go back to her ex?  Wasn't his name Paul?  Seems so corny that Jack is in the middle of those two.  Edgar did good job.  Think they would let him get a break or something?  How many more do we have to go now?


----------



## spryte (Mar 7, 2005)

*woohooo!!!*

Tonight's 24 was AWESOME!!!   If you haven't watched it yet, be sure to stay tuned in for scenes for next week!!!


----------



## Alix (Mar 8, 2005)

WOOHOO!! Didn't I say Michelle was coming back? Watch the sparks fly now!


----------



## spryte (Mar 8, 2005)

I can't wait!!  I've also heard that President Palmer is coming back!!


----------



## Alix (Mar 8, 2005)

Good! I like him.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 8, 2005)

This show just is too too gooooooood!!!  Did you see Tony's expression?  Now what?  Will he get bumped?  She looks much slimer than the last time.  Don't you just love Edgar? He don't do what everyone tells him to.  That surprised me that he said he was going to watch Jack and Paul instead of what that other guy (forgot his name) wanted him to do.  He just wanted to show his  authority.  Do you really think the President is coming back?  How many shows are left?  I just don't want it to end.  I do like the way Jack means business.  Looks so in control.  He seems like such a teddy bear when they interview him.  Just opposite of 24.  Just proves how good he can act.


----------



## spryte (Mar 8, 2005)

I heard that recently, on the set of 24, a cameraman had a heart attack.  Kiefer Sutherland rushed over, told someone to call 911 and administered CPR until paramedics arrived.... saving the cameraman's life!  He's so cool!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 9, 2005)

Spryte, thanks for letting me know.  So often the good that people do gets overlooked.  This only confirms my belief that if you observe people you usually can tell what kind of individual they are.  What you see is what you get!  This makes me all the more appreciative of the show.  I truly feel to act the way he does for so long has to be some good in him.  I wish they would have gotten to include that in the show itself, would have gotten the attention of more viewers.  I just wonder if he doesn't come home at night anxious to know what his character is supposed to do the next day.  Like you said 'he is so cool'.  Thankful you are aware of the kindness some people do. As I said too often this gets ignored.  Crazy society.  Thanks again and have good day even though we have to wait for Monday.  Who said Mondays were a drag.  I don't think so.  Life is what we try to make it.


----------



## spryte (Mar 14, 2005)

*The following takes place between 7pm and 8pm.*

I can't wait!!! What's going to happen at the Air Force Base??

I can't wait to see Michelle & Tony!!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 14, 2005)

I am sure they will get back together if she doesn't spoil it by being married.  I liked them as a couple.  They really suited each other. So grateful it is continuing.  Thought it was over when they got all the plants off.  I just hope Tony doesn't get shot.  I keep holding my breath thinking he will get shot again.  I like him in the show with Edgar. They both add something to the show.  I did like Jack's secretary who got let go too.


----------



## spryte (Mar 14, 2005)

Do you think that the guy they have in the Air Force will hijack the president & AirForceOne??


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 11, 2005)

*spryte*

spryte, what is your thought?  You usually have a better idea of this than anyone.  How many more do we have to go?  Isn't this stupid,I just don't want it to end.  I think Chloe and Edgar work well together.  I look forward to them scowling at each other.  You think Tony and his ex will get back together?  What is her name?  You notice no one smiles on that show?  I wish I wouldn't.  I think it is sign of weakness.


----------



## spryte (Apr 11, 2005)

Woohooo!!!  I can't wait!!

AirForce1 is down.  The terrorists are after the 'football' which is the detonator to all US nuclear weapons.  

This week is 11pm - 12am.

I really don't know where the story is going to go from here.   

Things to remember...

Barooz is still alive and being held by Marwan.

Palmer is coming back... in what capacity, I have no idea.

I (and Tony hehe) think Michelle was sleeping with Buchanan while Tony was in jail... and maybe after/still.  But you can tell she still has feelings for Tony... so I don't know.


----------



## spatulator (Apr 11, 2005)

That was another incredible episode.


----------



## spryte (Apr 11, 2005)

Yes... it was awesome!!


----------



## spryte (Apr 12, 2005)

Ok... where the heck is Secretary Heller? I know the president sent him somewhere, but I don't remember where.

I'm glad Mike Novick is still there. That's probably how Palmer comes back. My guess is that Mike calls him to advise the newly sworn in acting president. It looked like he was going to throw up when he heard the football had been comprimised!!

I can't wait for next week!!!


----------



## spatulator (Apr 18, 2005)

Bump:: 24 is on tonight. Don't miss it.


----------



## spryte (Apr 18, 2005)

Woohooo!!!!  I never miss it!!!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 19, 2005)

*President*

Did you see who is back?  Couldn't believe it.  Just saw the episode now and had to take my mind off the real problems here and focus on what is going on with '24'.  He looks so confident and will know how to handle this.  Isn't Jack amazing?  He figures it out so fast.  Glad Edgar never got involved.  I thought Audrey was going to mess it up.  Look forward to Tony and Michelle getting together.  I am always worried this is the last episode and they catch Marwan.  Want it to go on forever if I can stand it.


----------



## spryte (Apr 25, 2005)

24 tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!

And President Palmer is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spryte (Apr 25, 2005)

*OMG!!!

Quite possibly the BEST episode ever!!!

Go Chloe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My heart is still beating!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 27, 2005)

spryte said:
			
		

> *OMG!!!
> 
> Quite possibly the BEST episode ever!!!
> 
> ...



You are so right!! Chloe was amazing!!!  At least Edgar did not give her any trouble.  He really is the kind you like to have around.  Seems so loyal and conscientious.  What about David Palmer?  Isn't he the coolest!  What is Audrey's bit about Jack?  Where is Paul?  Happy Jack still in the picture.  I like Mike too.  I just never thought Chloe would do something like this!  As you said it does put you on different wave length. Next week looks really great.

You may think I am cheating but I tape the thing because sitting through the commercials is too stressful.  They seem to be getting longer and longer.  

See you next week!!! Hang in there we'll make it.


----------



## spryte (May 2, 2005)

Woohoo!!!! Another action packed, adreneline pumping, edge of your seat episode of 24!!!!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 2, 2005)

*spryte*

Will we get to see David Palmer in action tonite?  From the previews Jack tells Audrey he is only doing his job!  Must be getting stressed with everyone trying to order him around.  Where is Paul?  She must not be worried about him.  Chloe out of danger now.


----------



## Alix (May 3, 2005)

OMG! Poor Jack is going to have an emotional meltdown after that bit with Audrey and Paul. How will he live with himself? Poor guy. 

Anyone taking bets on the whole Chinese Embassy thing blowing up into next seasons big mess? Think they will find that guys DNA somewhere from the blood drops left at the scene?


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 4, 2005)

*Alix*

Okay Alix.  Now you made me worse than after I saw the show.  Did you notice the guy in the van that they were in after they captured this Chinese guy was rubbing his face.  Do you know what that was about?  Then Tony's girlfriend calls.  I really forgot about her.  Guess Tony did too.  Well, Paul's out of the picture.  I couldn't believe Jack would do that.  When Audrey slapped him, I think it must have really hurt because he did show like he felt it.  Got to hand it to Chloe and Edgar, holding things together.  Wonder whyshe always scowls?  That will cause wrinkles!  Our local news after the show stated that CTU is not too far from the truth.  Wonder how long these people can handle their jobs?  What stress and pressure.  I bet they watch the show too.  You really think they will end the show with a cliffhanger?  I couldn't take it.


----------



## texasgirl (May 4, 2005)

I am sooo glad that there are others that are addicted to this show. Everyone around my husband and me, think we're nuts 

I love this show!!! We haven't missed an episode since the first showing of episode 1.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 4, 2005)

*Texasgirl*

Guess we're all in the same club!  Being NUTS is great, isn't it?  Jack Bauer wouldn't think we are. Such a super group to be nuts about. After all they are protecting our country!  Be thinkin' of you next Monday.


----------



## Alix (May 4, 2005)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Okay Alix. Now you made me worse than after I saw the show. Did you notice the guy in the van that they were in after they captured this Chinese guy was rubbing his face. Do you know what that was about?



He was wiping blood off his face. I think he got hit somehow (flying rock or something?) He is the one who had the mask pulled up too. So someone has A) seen his face, and B) got a DNA sample. Major UHOH!!



			
				In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> You really think they will end the show with a cliffhanger? I couldn't take it.


I don't think they will end it with a cliffhanger. I think they will wrap up the terrorist threat nicely. The personal stuff however...well THAT might be the cliffhanger. I can't see them getting Tony and Michelle together in that short amount of time. I like seeing the sparks though! I can't figure out what to think about Chloe and Edgar either.


----------



## mudbug (May 4, 2005)

I've had to miss too many episodes to keep up.  

Do any of you guys watch "Lost"?  That's my can't miss network show.  HH has strict instructions to tape it tonight while I'm at work.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 4, 2005)

*Alix*

So thankful you are observant about what is going on!  I just am so involved in it that I can't keep up.  I don't want to miss anything and still little details bother me.  Thank you for letting me know.  Now the Chinese have this all on video about who shot that consulate or whatever they call him.  He got in the way.  Jack is really got some kind of mindset that he could do that to Paul.  Here I am asking you about something you don't know but I sure hope they continue this next season.  Sounds like you have it figured out already.  I really get involved in Tony and Michelle.  I keep hoping he will get back with her.  They really seem like they have strong feelings for one another.  I am glad they are back in the show.  Thankful Chloe came back and Mike and Edgar. 

mudbug, sorry you had to miss all this.  Lost is good one too but I have to take time for one or other.  24 keeps me too excited so I have to give up Lost.  Couldn't you tape 24?


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 9, 2005)

*Ready?*

Are we ready?  I am so grateful to tape it and then pass the commercials.  I watch it right after it has been on.  I must be really tense that the commercials affect me that way.  Same way when I watch football or baseball.  Those commercials really seem like there are more and more.  I counted 10 one time.  Isn't that too much?  Especially when  some show like 24 comes on.  Hope you all watch so you can clue me in on details I can't figure out.


----------



## comissaryqueen (May 9, 2005)

Keiffer Sutherland was at one of my pubs in Arizona. My manager called me over to meet him. I really admire his fathers acting.


----------



## texasgirl (May 9, 2005)

I am soooo ready!!! I love it!!
Do you think that since chloe got a taste of being an agent, that next season, they will recruit her?


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 10, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I am soooo ready!!! I love it!!
> Do you think that since chloe got a taste of being an agent, that next season, they will recruit her?



Oh my goodness, do you think they will have a next season? Chloe does such good job I don't think they could replace her.  She is vital part of the action.  I am so addicted to this that when I see Jack Bauer I get so anxious.  Always worried something will happen to him.  Do you believe this? Like I am in some kind of fantasy world?  One thing, helps with anxiety I have here at home and preparing meals everyday.  My concentration is so much on him and what he does next.  If I saw him at a pub, I would probably think he was there because he was looking for terrorist.  I bet he doesn't relax very much.  At least this is so refreshing not to hear something referring to nasty name calling.


----------



## texasgirl (May 10, 2005)

OH there will DEFINATELY be a next season. Kiefer Sutherland/ Jack Bauer is too big for it not to keep going. I would love to meet him. I would just melt to nothing.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 10, 2005)

*For Sure!*

Are you 'for sure' that there will be next season?  Or is it because you truly hope it is so.  That is exactly the way I would feel about Jack Bauer.  Evidently when commisaryqueen met him it had no affect.  Think would have preferred his father but Kieffer will do anytime.  He just doesn't seem like he is to arogant as most of them are.  Melting is the exact feeling I experience when I watch the show.  He gets me so nervous about the series.  Thanks for letting me know I am not alone in my reaction to him.  I thought I was over this kind of feeling.


----------



## texasgirl (May 10, 2005)

I haven't heard that it's definate, just that cbs is trying to buy the rights from fox when their contract comes up this season. They are very interested in having it on their station. Evidently, it's getting expensive since it's gotten so popular. 

BTW, Can you believe, I found a "24" fan forum.http://www.inside-24.com/forum/


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 10, 2005)

*Way to go texas*

Thanks for letting me know.  How many hours have you spent on there?  I am so grateful.  Thank you.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 11, 2005)

*What now?*

Think something will happen to Tony since looks like Michelle and Tony are patching things up?  They really look intense when they see each other.  That guy Logan really bothers me, guess he is supposed to.  Edgar reminds me of someone used to work with.  Only business.  I knew the Chinese guy would find out about Jack from him.  Just 'happened' to be in the hall?  Yea, right.  Didn't the warhead go off?


----------



## texasgirl (May 11, 2005)

I think that they will kill Tony off just for the effect. Someone always dies that shouldn't. I don't like Edgar myself. He's just plain creepy! He's going to be the one that ends up with something to hide. I think he's wanting to get back at all of them for his mom dying and not being able to get her out. The warhead didn't go off, yet... It was released though. I think next week, it'll either hit somewhere or our Air Force will devert it over the ocean or somewhere very remote and shoot it down. Minimal damage. I HATE waiting a whole week to find out


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 11, 2005)

*Me Too!*

I am NOT a patient person especially when it comes to something that doesn't affect me.  So you think Tony will go?  Sorry to hear it.  Well, Edgar is sure the needle in the haystack.  One like him everywhere.  I am anxious to see if you are right.  Makes it more exciting to hear your ideas.  These other programs just don't match up as well.  I do watch American Idol at the end to see who gets it.  Now I heard that that is set up too.  Honesty is rare find.  Agree? I would worry about Jack being sincere with me.  He has too much loyalty to his job.  I really can't blame Audrey.  That really bothered me. You too?  See you next week.


----------



## Alix (May 11, 2005)

No way is Tony getting killed. He got shafted last season. This year it is all about Jack getting pounded emotionally. I am betting if anyone ELSE dies it will be Audrey.


----------



## texasgirl (May 11, 2005)

You think so, Alix?

I guess whenever Jack is having problems with his women, they kill them, just like with Teri.
I think they have to show some kind of repercussions for the Chinese Consulate though.


----------



## texasgirl (May 11, 2005)

And what about David, are they bringing him back? I really like him.


----------



## Alix (May 11, 2005)

I think the repercussions may take us into next season. I am not clear on David. Who knows?


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 11, 2005)

*Coming Back*

I really have to get things going here but I am so durned wrapped up in this theory that I am grateful you feel Tony will come back.  What about Michelle?  She is in charge will something happen to her?  I really don't care if Audrey goes.  But Chloe, Jack, Edgar, Mike, Michelle, Tony, David, have I missed someone?  Oh, that guy who is helping with getting things in order.  You guys like Buchannan?  Marwan is gone, right?  Or will he get out?  Thanks for your understanding about this.  I feel embarrassed to discuss this with my family.  I am the only one who watches it they think I am out of it.  They don't care for it do you believe it?


----------



## texasgirl (May 11, 2005)

They did get Marwan, hopefully they'll keep him!! I don't like him because when I see him, I always think of him in The Mummy yelling "Anucksunamoon"

Oh well, I glad my husband is just as addicted to the show as I am 
We like the same things, even after 20 years. I guess we'll just get a surprise next Monday. I can't wait to see what they come up with next to keep us on the edge.


----------



## texasgirl (May 16, 2005)

R u ready, In the kitchen?


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 16, 2005)

*texas*

Are YOU ready, texas?  As long as I know I can count on you for details, I am fine!  Just make sure you remember. It gets more involved as each week airs.  I feel like I work with these people.  As long as you make it through those commercials you'll be fine. As I said, I have to tape it then play it afterwards.  That way I can make it without getting more upset.  Only have to wait week for next episode.  What will we do when it is off for summer?


----------



## texasgirl (May 16, 2005)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Are YOU ready, texas? As long as I know I can count on you for details, I am fine! Just make sure you remember. It gets more involved as each week airs. I feel like I work with these people. As long as you make it through those commercials you'll be fine. As I said, I have to tape it then play it afterwards. That way I can make it without getting more upset. Only have to wait week for next episode. What will we do when it is off for summer?


 
 I haven no idea what to do in the summer. Hopefully, Fox has a good new lineup. Now that they know what kind of shows are being watched, maybe they have some things up their sleeve.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 17, 2005)

*Now What?*

I thought someone said Tony wasn't going to get shot?  Looks like he will with this gal around.  Just when he and Michelle said they were going to get back together.  Jack still wants to get back to Audrey?  Really, would any of you get relationship with some guy like him?  I know it is his job but he could kill my dogs!  How long does it take missle to hit?  These people sure don't seem too worried.  All these conversations about getting together.  I saw preview of upcoming show ****'s Kitchen?  That looks like a loser.  Is that going to replace 24?  Guess they are pretty sure of their audience.  At least this won't have me on edge for a while.  Since no one watches here I look forwarad to  your comments.  Thanks


----------



## texasgirl (May 17, 2005)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> I thought someone said Tony wasn't going to get shot? Looks like he will with this gal around. Just when he and Michelle said they were going to get back together. Jack still wants to get back to Audrey? Really, would any of you get relationship with some guy like him? I know it is his job but he could kill my dogs! How long does it take missle to hit? These people sure don't seem too worried. All these conversations about getting together. I saw preview of upcoming show ****'s Kitchen? That looks like a loser. Is that going to replace 24? Guess they are pretty sure of their audience. At least this won't have me on edge for a while. Since no one watches here I look forwarad to your comments. Thanks


 
I knew that something would happen to either Tony or Michelle. And when the girl had the other agent, WHY did Tony not shoot her!! I would have shot her. He should have known that she was going to kill him anyway..jeez!
I wouldn't date him!!
And as far as the missile I was asking my husband the same thing last night. And I really wish that they would get rid of that idiot president. He is a big baby. He doesn't know how to run the country! He's a follower, not a leader.
2 hours next week  and then the end 
Don't know what I'll watch then


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 17, 2005)

*President*

I feel the same way about president logan.  The way he stares at people like he isn't comprehending what they are communicating.  He only is in the show to make you more uptight.  Palmer handles himself so cool.  So cool!  Logan is the idiot.  Haller is pretty strong too.  He put Audrey in her place.  Good.  The way these people can just do away with each other.  What every happened to Edgar and the Chinese consulate?  Two WHOLE hours.  Will we make it?  Then nothing for another 6 months.  Guess they all need rest after this.


----------



## texasgirl (May 18, 2005)

They have the new show coming called The Inside.
About a woman that was kidnapped and tortured when she was little and escaped and now is helping police track and find others that are missing, because she supposedly is able to get into the mind of the suspect because of seeing how it is done first hand.
??? Maybe it will be good, because I know that chef one won't go too far, maybe.
I can't wait for the 2 hours. It will all come together then.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 18, 2005)

*texas*

I am so gratefui you keep in touch.  I think I would be so frustrated if I didn't have you to count on.   (As if this is the only thing I have to worry about)  It sure helps me with my other problems to take my mind off them.  Worried about brother who broke shoulder, neice who suspects cancer, brother and his daughter in law having threats against each other, cousin who is getting Alzheimers, etc.  so you see this is kind of outlet for me to think about CTU and how they are protecting the country.  Thanks again for your time.  The other program INSIDE sounds good.  The chef thing is not appealing.  See you next week.  2 HOURS wow.  How will we stand it?  Your husband okay?


----------



## texasgirl (May 18, 2005)

yes, my husbands just fine.
I'm so sorry to hear that you are going through so much. It's tough when things all happen at one time. My mother had cancer and I've had 2 relatives with alzheimers.
It's not easy. Hope everything comes out ok with your niece and everyone gets better.
God bless!


----------



## spryte (May 22, 2005)

*YES!!!!  There will be a next season!!!!!*

I'm so glad there will be a next season!!!!!!


----------



## texasgirl (May 22, 2005)

O thank you Spryte!!
Glad to know there is another 24 crazy!!


----------



## spryte (May 22, 2005)

I haven't missed an episode since halfway through the first season... I just got my SO hooked this season!


----------



## texasgirl (May 22, 2005)

me and In the kitchen are totally hooked too 

I love it


----------



## spatulator (May 23, 2005)

2 hour show! I can't wait.  I'm sure 24 will continue on for many more seasons. Although I dunno how they will keep coming up with original plots.


----------



## texasgirl (May 23, 2005)

I can't wait either.

With the crazy world that we live in, they only have to watch the news every day to come up with new stuff, that's the sad part.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 23, 2005)

*Fbi*

Does anyone know anything about FBI?  If one of your relatives got position with this service wouldn't you have reason to fear being killed?  All I know is the name but exactly what they do is unavailable.  All this terrorist stuff I sure don't think I would have accepted this position.  He isn't anything like Jack Bauer.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 23, 2005)

*Police Work*

Does anyone know anything about FBI?  If one of your relatives got position with this service wouldn't you have reason to fear being killed?  All I know is the name but exactly what they do is unavailable.  All this terrorist stuff I sure don't think I would have accepted this position.  He isn't anything like Jack Bauer.


----------



## texasgirl (May 23, 2005)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Does anyone know anything about FBI? If one of your relatives got position with this service wouldn't you have reason to fear being killed? All I know is the name but exactly what they do is unavailable. All this terrorist stuff I sure don't think I would have accepted this position. He isn't anything like Jack Bauer.




Who are you talking about? Did I miss something?


----------



## spryte (May 23, 2005)

27 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spatulator (May 23, 2005)

this is crazy......so how are they going to bring him back next season?


----------



## texasgirl (May 24, 2005)

Not sure Spatulator, I was asking my husband the same thing.
Of course, I couldn't help myself when they went through all four seasons
hour 1 he saved the president, hour 2 he saved the city, hour 3 he saved the country, hour 4 he saved the world and hour 5.......the universe?? Aliens?? lol just joking.
I didn't think that they were going to bring Jack. I thought that the shot wouldn't get him back. WHEW!! I can't wait to see what they come up with next year.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 24, 2005)

*texas*



			
				texasgirl said:
			
		

> [/u][/color]
> 
> Who are you talking about? Did I miss something?




When I start thinking about 24 I lose it.  I was talking about my nephew and his new job.  I wanted to start new thread but put it on this one.  Sorry.  I am so thankful I get to watch the tape.  I can't bear to sit through the commercials.  Wonder if they will put on DVD like some other good shows?  Just think how L-O-N-G we all got to wait?  Just when the weather is starting to get hot and no one wants to be outside when you want to have a good show.  Again I apologize for the wrong thread.


----------



## texasgirl (May 24, 2005)

That's ok, I just thought I had missed something, I was going crazy rereading all the posts in here 

I know what you mean, I just wanna throw a fit about no 24 for 7 whole months!! They better have some good shows coming on!!!!

I bet all the no watchers see our posts and think we're completely nuts........and we are


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 24, 2005)

I bet all the no watchers see our posts and think we're completely nuts........and we are 

They just don't know what they are missing!  Jack Bauer is someone we wish we could all know personally.  He has such a strong mind and such loyalty.  I sure did like this season.  Had my adrenalin going everytime and waiting for following week.  Well, keep in touch anyway and anticipate what will happen next year.  I wouldn't want their job trying to keep us on edge.  Wonder if they sleep at night? Let me know if you find good show in mean time.


----------



## texasgirl (May 24, 2005)

I sure will !!


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 24, 2005)

I knew I could count on you!  Thanks!!


----------

